# R.I.P Pumpkin (crestie)



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I have just had my favourite young crestie die in my hand, absolutly gutted, still crying  Stunning stunning gecko. The best super dal i ahve seen and she was only a baby!  Fed and watered last nigth fine, just went to spray, she was all floppy and dehydrated looking, so i sprayed her fed her etc, she started to moved, then in 5 ish mins, she went from semi moving, to fitting/head gaping/shaking, to dead... 
gutted i really am. really am. :'(

*cries*

She was the pain in the bum!! the fastest quickest one! the one that always escaped when youwent to feed her!  cannot belve its her, cannot belive she is gone. cannot believe it. reallly cant. i held her in my hand for a good 5 mins, hoping for her to breath but she didnt  *cries*

a few weeks back

absolute sunner, you really were. Im so sorry i coudlnt save you i really am. i jack and graham and you sisters and brothers and your mum and dad will miss you.

sleep well little one.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry for your loss

sleep tight little one

as least pumpkin got to spend her last moments in her mummys hands

eace:


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little one.


----------



## civic_girl (Sep 14, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this hun. I know what your going through. fair enough with me it was a guinea _(pets at FOOKING home sold me a pegnant baby, hips cracked she died)_ but at the end of the day they are part of the family.

Hope things get better soon. R.I.P little one x x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you 



Roewammi said:


> sorry for your loss
> 
> sleep tight little one
> 
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Bailey_Dragon said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little one.


thank you



civic_girl said:


> Really sorry to hear this hun. I know what your going through. fair enough with me it was a guinea _(pets at FOOKING home sold me a pegnant baby, hips cracked she died)_ but at the end of the day they are part of the family.
> 
> Hope things get better soon. R.I.P little one x x


 thank you


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry for your loss gina

thoughts are with you

Cat & Ditta
xxx​


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sorry for your loss gina
> 
> thoughts are with you
> 
> ...


thank you 

*hugs*


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

might sound a bit nasty but you seem to have alot of rip threads! do you rescue sick animals or are these all your own?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> might sound a bit nasty but you seem to have alot of rip threads! do you rescue sick animals or are these all your own?


i have a few yup, some are rescues, some are my own. when you have a large number of animals, you will unfortuanly have sickness/deaths... tis life.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Ooh noo, im so sorry for your loss, i hope hes flying away in the sky now on his little gecko angle wings all happy again, its very sad and even worse when you rtry to help and you cant, it makes you think its your fault when its not always that way!!, i know how awfull it makes you feel!!. R.i.p ,.little sticky.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cacoonkitty said:


> Ooh noo, im so sorry for your loss, i hope hes flying away in the sky now on his little gecko angle wings all happy again, its very sad and even worse when you rtry to help and you cant, it makes you think its your fault when its not always that way!!, i know how awfull it makes you feel!!. R.i.p ,.little sticky.



thank you 

hows your little one doing? (or big one!)


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

hi there sorry for your loss...


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

